# Super Bowl Mystery Quilt



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Is anyone doing the Super Bowl Mystery on the Let's Make Quilts Facebook page? http://quilting.about.com/od/Mystery-Quilts/ss/Super-Bowl-Sunday-Mystery-Quilt-Pattern-2016.htm
I'm considering it, though all my sewing stuff is still packed away from my last move :-\ 
Heidi


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

sounds fun.. it still makes me quiver to NOT know what I'm doing.. I might give it a try..


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I had so much fun with the one we did in HT a few years ago. I wasn't going to do it then I found some fabric online that I love! I probably won't have the fabric in time, but it might be worth trying it. Sewi,g makes me happy, and I'm soooooooooo stressed. I swear I feel a heart attack coming on, I'm not quite 35! Cry myself to sleep almost every night :'( 
Heidi


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Heidi I am so sorry to hear you are having such a bad time.. stress can be very terrible,, and I KNOW exactly what you mean.. when I get stressed I love to go to my sewing room and just forget about everything else.. it really helps,, I feel like I might enjoy doing this mystery quilt,,, I've not done one before and it really bothers me to not know what I'm doing,, and in this case,, NOT knowing what colors to be using.. whew!!!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm following them on Facebook, the group is called Let's Make Quilts. People are posting pics of fabric and getting suggestions. Not sure if you are on Facebook or not


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

These are the ones I'm considering. A/Marlin. B/Amber. C/Leprechaun. D/Mystic. E/Pistachio
Heidi


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I didn't know about this -- thank you for the heads up. I might do it as I haven't pieced a quilt in ages since I skipped the New Years one. 

I'll look through my stash and post fabric pics tomorrow. I like your choices, Heidi.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks HorseMom.. I did join the quilting group & did not know about them.. .. sounds like fun.. don't think I'll have time to make a top right now but will look and wish I could,,  I too like your color choices ..

Belfry will you be participating?? would like to see your colors too.. so nice to have partners in crime!!!!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Yes, but I haven't gotten over to the storage unit to pull fabrics. Will do that tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, I'm stymied. I just can't decide on the B fabric. Since the A has some lavender in it, I know I want one of the lighter fabrics to be lavender, and light blue goes well with it. But I just don't know about B. 
Any ideas?
ETA: As much as I dislike both pink and orange, I'm gravitating towards one of them.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

I have to say I'm tending toward the pink.. ofcourse I love Pink with Green,, so would try to use those together, which would mess up the combo you already have decided upon,, I'm no good to you am I !!?? but really I do like all the colors you have picked out. Now that I look again,, I do like the combination with the Green.. whew.. this is why I can't do Mystery Quilts,, can't decide what to do !!! I walked out to my sewing room to look for a stapler,, does that count??


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I really like the Orange, and I'm not an Orange person. Are you on Facebook? If you post the pics to the Let's Make a quilt page Misha or Janet will guide your decision making. I like the green, just not sure it works with the other fabrics.
Heidi


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Hmm. Green got me to thinking. I have a small piece of light green that might work better than the blue. What do you all think? Still have to choose between the pink or orange. I think I'm still leaning towards pink. If I go with one of these choices, I think it will be the very first time I've made a quilt without blue in it. :huh:


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I like the fabrics on the left side. The pink in the right bunch jumps out and slaps me in the face! 

I'm looking forward to see what your quilt looks like. You are a brave person to make a quilt without knowing what the pattern will be like.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm not sure on these. The melon seems to take over, but I also think the pink and the A fabric over power the pastels. I know I'm not seeing true colors. You said the A fabric had lavender in it, and this could be your first quilt without blue. I'm seeing a dark navy on the A fabric, lol. I'm sure the 2 ladies on the Facebook page that know the pattern would be able to help more :-\ 
Heidi


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

The A fabric is black (actually very dark grey) with light lavender. That is why I want to use the lavender fabric. B is supposed to be bright, which is why I chose either the orange or dark pink. C & D are supposed to be light -- maybe I've chosen too light, but it's really all I have in the tonals I want to use. 
None of these fabrics cost over $2.50 a yard and it will be a charity quilt, so I really don't know why I'm fretting so much. But I always do with mysteries. Plus, from looking at the cutting instructions, these are cut into small pieces so the bright will be broken up.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm still tending to the darker green with the blue.. but then again,, it's difficult to know what to chose without knowing how it's going to look finished. arrrrggggghhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Maxine, I gather you don't do many mysteries?  I do at least 4 a year and always get myself in such a dither picking fabrics. Only two have ended up in the "I hate it and refuse to finish it pile" -- both of those were Bonnie Hunter's who most people absolutely love. I found a length of pink that is the same design but a bit lighter than the one in the pic, so have decided to go with that. 

Heidi, are you going to play?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I cut all the fabric out and have a LOT left over, so I gather we'll be cutting more this weekend. The pink I chose doesn't look as overpowering when in small pieces.
I really like the way the pink, green and lavender play with each other.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Are you supposed to sew during the super bowl? Thus it's name? I'm not sure I could do that...go Broncos!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm hoping to play! I forgot to order my fabric until late Friday. I don't think it will be here til Monday :-( since I don't get the 2 day shipping There is no tracking number, and I just read my order confirmation email, they don't even send out a shipped email!!! Fingers crossed it shows up soon! Coming from CA I doubt it.

I like the pink and green together too. I hate the color pink, but I've always liked the way it pairs with green, my favorite color! The lavender looks grey on my screen :-\ Your A looks black now, no more blue! Lol
Heidi


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Turns out I did get a "shipped" email ETA Tuesday! :'( :'( 
Heidi


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

I like the way your colors look together.. good choice,, 

No I've NEVER done a mystery quilt,, it really bothers me not knowing what is what.. I need to do one to get outside the box,, will be checking in to see how you ladies come out with this one.. 

I will be watching the Super Bowl,,


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

I'll be watching this one. . .have too much to do right now to join in, but I want to see how they turn out and maybe save the instructions for later.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, the first step calls for 48 flying geese. Unfortunately she didn't include the cutting instructions for them earlier, so this will take a bit more time than I'd hoped. 
I've finished cutting but am heading for church, so it will be this afternoon before I can get any sewing done.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I agree! They would have been 1 nice thing to know ahead of time. I'm still waiting on my fabric, so I'm way behind :-D 
Heidi


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, I've sewn just about all afternoon and am no where near being done. Still have 24 flying geese to trim up and 30 nine patches to make. But it's coming along. Now that I see how the colours play, I wish I'd switched the lavender and green. 

The pic below shows the center medallion and the top border just laid in. The pattern calls for a thick dark border around the medallion, but I'd like to put more green in it, so will probably assemble it like the second picture. I will also probably put on an outer border -- either a large print to bring it all together or maybe another double of the green and black. Will decide that tomorrow as I'm really pooped right now and can't think straight.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Hmm. I do not know why the site is putting pics side by side -- it used to stack them on top of each other. I have to scroll sideways to see both pics now.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I do like the green border in the 2nd pic. Was the lavender you C or D fabric? This gives me stuff to ponder once I get my fabric.
Heidi


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Lavender was my D fabric. You can see the fabrics with tags in post #19. 

If I can do the math, I think I will put a plain border between the nine patches and geese. It just seems to busy to me to have them side by side. Of course, that means I'll have to make 8 more geese.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Boo on making more geese :-( 

Ok I got my fabric today!!! :-D. The amber/ brown is not as bright and the website pic showed. Per website pics and Misha's advice, the dark blue was to be A, the brown B, Bright green C, light blue D and the minty green/blue E. Also, debating on bright green or bright blue chevron since the background is the minty green/blue. I think the camera picked up colors pretty close, except the pale minty green with a hint of blue. 

I originally wanted the dark green for A but website pics showed the brown and dark green in the same tone. I'm almost thinking there is enough contrast to make dark green A and brown B.

Sorry this got so long winded, lol.
Heidi

One pic is with my dynamic tone in the other is normal


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I really like your fabric choices. 
With those fabrics, I'd use the dark blue in the A position but I like blue. But it seems that the dark green would work fine as it looks like it has enough contrast with the others. A and D are not side by side in the pattern, so your contrast between the two green look fine to me. I know values are important, but often two similar values can work in that the colours contrast well.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Maybe I'll leave it with the blue. I think the brighter blue will look nice as the chevron against the brown. (I have my C and D flipped). If I use the green, then I have the 2 greens for the HST, not sure that would look right. I wonder how the darker green would look as an extra border? 
Heidi- wanting to sew, sooooo bad, lol


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Horsemom and Belfry you ladies are awesome !! I like your color choices.. the more I see this pattern the more I like it.. should I ever get back out in my sewing room, I'd like to try this.. I really need to try a mystery quilt and get out of the box.. sigh,, getting older isn't so easy..


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Lovely job! I love the colors....


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Maxine, Janet, they did this mystery, is talking about starting one in June-ish. Full or queen size.
Heidi


----------

